
Google+ Profile Suspended - jjhageman
http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/07/google-profile-suspended/
======
jsavimbi
> What if you don’t feel comfortable revealing this information?

Don't use social networks that require you to do so. G+ is currently the 80th
most popular social network in the UK. That means that there are at least 79
more that may or may not accomodate your specific requests. G+ is not the end-
all for social networking.

